# Just Playing and taking me time in the shop



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 26, 2009)

Now that its me time and all the holiday rush is over I just wanted to play some in the shop. Here is my first pendent wood from Charlie and Alton! 
I am just playing around after watching you all around here. IAP ROCKS MY WORLD! however I will never again wonder what to do in my shop I want to do it all!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 26, 2009)

It's all down hill from now Karin. You're hooked! Let's see more.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 26, 2009)

Alton you have fed my addiction for a long time and I am guessing your going to either see lots of me or perhaps not much of me depends on how often I take a break. LOL


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2009)

I still want try my hand on a pendant. Nice pendant Karin!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 26, 2009)

Me time and playing is what its all about. Wear it proud.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Noice!


----------



## RAdams (Dec 26, 2009)

Karin Voorhis said:


> Alton you have fed my addiction for a long time and I am guessing your going to either see lots of me or perhaps not much of me depends on how often I take a break. LOL


 



I think we will see you more. After all, you will have to post pics for proof of all the cool stuff you are making!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice pendant Karin, nice design.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice!  Me time is good!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 26, 2009)

RAdams said:


> I think we will see you more. After all, you will have to post pics for proof of all the cool stuff you are making!



Ok you might have a good point so here is a few more. almost got killed by one good thing is something about double sided tape freaks me out enough to wear full face shield.  That gave me the upper hand with that flinging right into the center of my shield a few times. However its all good and in the end I won and its a nice pendent. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 26, 2009)

very nice.....


----------



## Mark (Dec 26, 2009)

You do some nice work. I would love to try them one day.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job Karin.  The addiction only gets worse.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 26, 2009)

Way to Go  Karin!   they look great!  also  double sided tape spinning fast freaks me out also


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 27, 2009)

Karin Voorhis said:


> Ok you might have a good point so here is a few more. almost got killed by one good thing is something about double sided tape freaks me out enough to wear full face shield.  That gave me the upper hand with that flinging right into the center of my shield a few times. However its all good and in the end I won and its a nice pendent. :biggrin:


 
Karin,

Go to Walmart and buy some "Duck" brand double sided Duct Tape. That stuff is amazing. You will never have a problem with pieces coming free again!!! This is the only kind of tape I use and have never had anything come off while turning it......


----------



## CSue (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice pendents, Karin!  I love your design.  Are you going to have these others with the feathers, too?  I really like that design!

And Fred, thanks for the tip on the tape.  Maybe I'll try to turn a few.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Job Karin !!!!  Never thought about turning a pendant, now I may have to try. Where do I start for doing these? And advise you can share is much appreciated. Keep'em going, Looks great. Thanks for showing them off.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 27, 2009)

And the tape I'll have to look for aswell.


----------



## mickr (Dec 27, 2009)

the nature of addiction is that it gets worse and more powerful as one lets it overtake one's life...But so what?  Keeps us all off the streets and out of trouble!!!  Enjoy your new addiction and the creativity...and keep the pictures coming


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2009)

Karin Voorhis said:


> IAP ROCKS MY WORLD! however I will never again wonder what to do in my shop I want to do it all!



This is my problem... I want to do it all... don't know where to start, I wind up spending half an hour deciding which project to try next...


----------

